# Update - Baby is here *Dalilah's Foaling Thread*



## EmsTNWalkers

I figured I might as well go ahead and make a thread for my mare, Dalilah! Some of you already know about her, but I'll go ahead and give all the details. She was covered last year on April 4 and caught the first and only time. This was not an intentional breeding...long story short the owner of the barn I board at turned out his stallion to breed his mares and my mare, unbeknownst to him, was in with the bunch! Needless to say I was not happy, but my frustration has turned to excitement in anticipation of the foal's arrival. This is my first time dealing with a pregnant mare, so I've been doing lots of reading and question asking in an effort to educate myself as much as possible. I don't know if she has ever foaled before, so this should be interesting. 

She's due any day now and I can't wait to see what she has. She has a nice bag and is softening up nicely in the back end. She is a buckskin tobiano, and the stallion is a smoky black (which was finally determined thanks to several people on a thread I posted in genetics!) so there are so many color possibilities for this little one. I'm hoping for a nice healthy colt  She is a great mare with a great disposition, and the stallion is one of the nicest and well behaved I've seen. 

Sorry for the bad pics of the stallion, he isn't mine and I didn't really want to mess with someone else's horse so I just snapped a few quick shots. Oh, and please excuse how dirty they are in the pics, we have had so much rain and it's just impossible to keep anybody clean! The second any of them get out of the stalls they have a nice mud roll :evil:

Here's my girl



































The stallion


----------



## equiniphile

Good luck with a healthy foal!

Btw, not to derail the thread, but have you thought about putting your mare in a snaffle when your kiddo's riding her? She's got an awful lot of contact with that hackamore; it looks uncomfortable.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I can see where it looks like a hackamore in the pics, that's just her halter underneath lol! She does best in a straight bit with a low port. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## MillieSantana

Good luck, beautiful parents!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Subbing!!! Been watching for you to start her a thread!! Ekkk! Another foal watch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Subbing!!! Been watching for you to start her a thread!! Ekkk! Another foal watch!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Hahaha glad to contribute to the insanity! I wish soooo badly that I didn't board and could have a cam up to watch her :-(


----------



## EliRose

Subbing! She's lovely.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

:happydance:Another baby watch! Sweeet! You mare is drop dead gorgeous....and the stallion is quite the looker as well. Should make for one AMAZING foal! Can't wait!:clap:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks guys! :hug: I'll be sure to give lots of updates....and of course asking questions as they come up :lol:


----------



## Merlot

equiniphile said:


> Good luck with a healthy foal!
> 
> Btw, not to derail the thread, but have you thought about putting your mare in a snaffle when your kiddo's riding her? She's got an awful lot of contact with that hackamore; it looks uncomfortable.


I'm glad you said this - EEK! was my first thought too.
Good luck with the foal


----------



## FrostedLilly

Subbing! Judging by the parents, you should get one nice looking baby.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Merlot said:


> I'm glad you said this - EEK! was my first thought too.
> Good luck with the foal


No worries it's just a rope halter underneath plus she's making an awkward face! LOL. I leave them on if just a quick ride around the barn lot and if one of my kids is riding so I can attach a lead rope.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well this evening's check showed a lot of progress! She is jelly soft in the croup, her bag is much bigger and nipples have changed, and the foal is way back in her flank! This are huge changes from yesterday evening. 

Take a look!!



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Same shots from back on the 12th. Notice any changes?!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Her lady bits are much more swollen and loose. It has the homer simpson mouth look now, so she's gotta be close!


----------



## cmarie

her nipples are filling also, she getting close, happy safe foaling.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

cmarie said:


> her nipples are filling also, she getting close, happy safe foaling.


Thanks! How soon beforehand do the nipples usually fill?


----------



## Breezy2011

Subbing! Can't wait to see this baby! Its gonna be beautiful!


----------



## cmarie

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Thanks! How soon beforehand do the nipples usually fill?


Each mare is different but mine usually do the night before they foal.


----------



## cmarie

Can you milk her? If so what does the milk look like?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

cmarie said:


> Each mare is different but mine usually do the night before they foal.


Oh My!! I took that photo this evening! Should I run down and check on her again??? I've tried to milk her, but she is so sensitive and just won't stand for it. I have finally gotten her to the point where she will let me touch her udder. Before she was in foal I could clean it and do whatever, but not so much now!


----------



## cmarie

Here is a good site that shows udder development and what they look like at different stages. 
Foaling
I don't know if your mare will foal tonight or next week, she looks close to me.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

cmarie said:


> Here is a good site that shows udder development and what they look like at different stages.
> Foaling
> I don't know if your mare will foal tonight or next week, she looks close to me.


Thank you!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Did you go check? LOL. I'm stalking you and your mare! Because I'm coming to snag the beautiful baby when it gets weaned!!! Its going to be drop dead gorgeous I just know it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Did you go check? LOL. I'm stalking you and your mare! Because I'm coming to snag the beautiful baby when it gets weaned!!! Its going to be drop dead gorgeous I just know it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, but I just scurried around the house in a frenzy making sure I didn't forget anything in my foaling kit! My husband was laughing when I was getting annoyed with the flickering flashlight and then climbing on the chair to search the top of the fridge for extras :lol: 

LOL I'll know who it is if I see a strange person sneaking around the barn! :rofl:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Should I wrap her tail or leave it? She has free access to be in either the barn or the barn lot, so not sure how long it would stay on if it is wrapped. I used to wrap my husband's gelding's beautiful tail just to keep it from being tattered so I do a pretty fair job at it. I've heard/seen conflicting opinions on whether it matters or not.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I haven't wrapped sunshines, but we never have. I braid it loose. It falls out and I redo it. I bought the stuff to wrap it I just haven't done it. I just went out to her stall and she is not doing a thing.  I'm about to give up! Ha I bought a big light that charges. It has low glow blue and red. I tell my husband if he sees red come running! I got tired of flash lights going out on me during night checks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I want to go and check on her, but the driveway up to the barn is gravel and makes so much noise! I don't wan to wake the owner or his family that also lives right there. It's not far, I can walk, but heck to the no for walking in the dark! Heaven only knows what kind of monstrous spiders and beetle type bugs may be lurking around! I'm going to go first thing in the morning when my kids leave for school, it's still dark out, but a reasonable time.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I live out, and there are coyotes hollering at me when I go out! That's some scary stuff!! Get some pics of your beauty for us!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ya we get them here too! I dare them to try and come in after one of the foals down there(well there's just one so far)....with all those grumpy moody mares it wouldn't last long! 

I'll get some more pics tomorrow. I'm truly hoping she gives some definite "imminent" signs, and in that case I'm setting up camp. But, I'm not gonna get my hopes up either!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Woohoo! Another thread to stalk! Best of wishes to your mare and foaling!! Looking forward to a gorgeous babes!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well, I went down at day break to check on my girl. No foal yet, but her bag is even bigger and her nipples are fuller! She was happily munching away on the bale of hay she and the other mares are demolishing and spreading everywhere LOL. I was happy to see them all eating together peacefully. My mare is pretty much lowest on the totem pole and gets nipped and pushed around sometimes (you can even see some of her battle wounds, although she is shedding and just looks like mangy crap anyways hahaha)


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I think that you may actually be kinda close to me. How far are you from Clarksville/Nashville area? I live about an hour north of that!! She is coming along nicely! Come on babeeeee!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I think that you may actually be kinda close to me. How far are you from Clarksville/Nashville area? I live about an hour north of that!! She is coming along nicely! Come on babeeeee!


I live right outside of Knoxville, so just a few hours away  Well, for now anyways, we're moving to the Dallas/Forth Worth area in Texas this summer. That's going to be great fun moving that far with the horses :shock:


----------



## trainerunlimited

Lol, yay! You'll be within a couple hours of me! She looks close to ready to drop that baby for you =D


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

trainerunlimited said:


> Lol, yay! You'll be within a couple hours of me! She looks close to ready to drop that baby for you =D



Cool! It seems like there are quite a few Texans on here  I'm hoping she give's some good signs when the time is right. So far, she has been pretty text book with everything.


----------



## texasgal

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Cool! It seems like there are quite a few Texans on here  I'm hoping she give's some good signs when the time is right. So far, she has been pretty text book with everything.


Yay! (for the mare) but also for you moving to Texas. You should come chat with us on the Texas Horse Friends thread.. (see my signature)


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> Yay! (for the mare) but also for you moving to Texas. You should come chat with us on the Texas Horse Friends thread.. (see my signature)



Awesome I will, thanks!


----------



## texasgal

Where "right outside of Knoxville" do you live? (No, I'm not stalking you .. lol .. I used to live "right outside of Knoxville" .. Cedar Bluff - Dutchtown Rd area.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Well, I am stalking all yall!! LOL I am gonna load up one day and take a trip to Texas! And show up on your door step! I have always wanted to go there but never have had the guts to.


----------



## texasgal

Bring it! Feel free to come play with us on the Tx Thread! Maybe we can trade ... I've not been to Kentucky since Arabian Nationals in '84.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> Where "right outside of Knoxville" do you live? (No, I'm not stalking you .. lol .. I used to live "right outside of Knoxville" .. Cedar Bluff - Dutchtown Rd area.



How funny! I live in Seymour


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Well, I am stalking all yall!! LOL I am gonna load up one day and take a trip to Texas! And show up on your door step! I have always wanted to go there but never have had the guts to.


Hahahaha! You should go, it's great!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Dalilah is progressing along nicely this evening. Her bag is filled even more and her nipples seem even fuller! She still has the "Homer Simpson mouth" looking lady bits still and the interior tissue seemed darker as well. (Although I may just be seeing things!)

I went ahead and braided her tail, but seriously....it's one of the worst braids ever. It was so cold and windy I just did it quickly. At one point she turned around and looked at me, and I'm certain she was like "but mom....everyone's gonna make fun of me..." LOL :lol:

I'm so annoyed at the weather this week and into next. It's so cold and gross. It makes it difficult to spend as much time with her as I would like. Plus, I was hoping to maybe camp out at the barn if she gave some definite signs!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

*Honey, you have got to be patient.*

*You cannot go in there and get it!*




.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

*Honey, you have got to be patient.*

*You cannot go in there and get it!*




.[/QUOTE]

hahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaa :rofl:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Does it look like the foal is in position? It feels like it's in her flank, if that makes sense.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Her belly looks bigger! Lower!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

No baby yet. I just went and checked on her again, she was just chillin' and munching on her hay as usual. However, when I was peeking under looking at her udder I noticed a dark spot on the end of her teat, so I sort of picked at it to see what it was. Apparently it was a scab or something because afterwards a blood droplet appeared! Is this normal? I got a picture of it, it seems like it was in the nipple hole :shock:


----------



## CupidsBlessing

oh my gosh! so excited to see this foal!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

*Update*

Well I went down to check on Dalilah again right as it was getting dark and the barn owner was there. He said he expects there will be a colt on the ground before morning! He said he was watching out his window and it hit her twice, she went down and showed like she was going to foal. She got back up the second time and he hurried and grabbed her and put her up in the stall because it supposed to be only 27 tonight. So..... I wonder if we will have a baby tonight!! Let me know what ya'll think! Here's her recent boobie shot:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh my!!! Just got off work fixing to go put mine up!! Hope there's a baby soon for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks! I'm so excited and anxious right now. I'm going to go down every coupe of hours and check on her, the barn owner said that's fine if I'm in and out all night LOL


----------



## texasgal

I hope you have a baby by morning, but sometimes a mare will drop and roll etc when the baby is moving into position. If she doesn't foal tonight, I'll be anxious to view another side view of her to see of her belly shape has changed.

Happy mare staring!


----------



## Breezy2011

Good Luck! She will have a nice looking baby!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks guys!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ok, going to check again...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

No baby and no changes. Ahhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## deltadawn

waaaawhoo... more babys!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Maybe you will have a baby this morning! Sending foal vibes your way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

No baby this morning. However, I think she's starting to wax. It's also entirely possible that I'm over analyzing lol but there is a tiny moist spot on one nipple hole. So, either its the very start of wax...or it's just nothing at all. I got some more pics and will post shortly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Get us a good side view pic .. and one from the rear ... pleeeeeeeeeeeeease.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ok, I think she's about to foal! I just went and checked on her again. She's back out in the barn lot btw since it's warmed up some. Anyways, she was just standing there looking miserable with her ears pinned, a bit of tail lifting and swishing(which she had not been doing at all), and she feels almost clammy, not sweating, but clammy. I brought her carrots and usually she's knocking me down(figuratively speaking) over food. She took them, but wasn't her usual self about it. Also, she didn't want me messing with her lady bits and usually she doesn't mind. When I tried to peek at the inside she moved each time, but I was able to catch a glimpse of what looked like scant amount of dried blood. Bag still looks the same, no waxing or sudden change. Just look how unhappy she looks in the front facing pic LOL!!

I don't know if this is all in my head or what!!!!! This is driving me nuts :shock::lol:











































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh and based on her scruffy tail it looks like she may have been rubbing. Please ignore the ghetto braid I did.  It was really windy and cold and I was in a hurry!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I forgot to mention she nipping her sides as well!


----------



## texasgal

Yesterday:










Today:










For comparison.


----------



## texasgal

If her hoo haa gets any more relaxed, Jr is going to FALL OUT OF THERE... lol


----------



## FrostedLilly

Ooo! So excited for you! The weight in her belly seems to have shifted back slightly from yesterday, and her tail head seems more relaxed, but I could just be seeing things because I'm excited to see this baby too!

Also, that front facing pictures is hilarious. Think she's caught on that her lady parts are all over the net?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> If her hoo haa gets any more relaxed, Jr is going to FALL OUT OF THERE... lol


No kidding!!! I envisioned it flapping in the wind when boss mare gave her a run for her money over the hay earlier! She has got to have it soon, I mean really. I spent a while down there this afternoon and just watched her. She spent the majority of the time just standing with her ears pinned lol. Angry with life I presume! :lol:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Glynnis said:


> Ooo! So excited for you! The weight in her belly seems to have shifted back slightly from yesterday, and her tail head seems more relaxed, but I could just be seeing things because I'm excited to see this baby too!
> 
> Also, that front facing pictures is hilarious. Think she's caught on that her lady parts are all over the net?



That's what I feel like....like I'm seeing things now and assuming what isn't is and..ohhhhhh....gahhhh!

And I feel like she's angry with life right now and humiliated about the horsey porn I've been posting along with the hideous braid I did in her tail :rofl:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh, on the bottom side of her bell and close to the front of her udder is swollen or something. When I press it it feels like dough and my fingerprints stay for a few seconds! My mare is a doughball! hahahahahahahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## NdAppy

That's edema. It's perfectly normal.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

NdAppy said:


> That's edema. It's perfectly normal.


 Thanks


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I just spent a few hours with her watching. She is very nippy on her right side, and her udder is so engorged and tight. I don't honestly see how it could get any fuller...but then again I have no experience with this! When the foal moves it isn't like before where I could see obvious kicks and jabs on her side, now its more of a squirming look and feel. Does that mean it's in the chute??

Sorry I'm so ignorant and posting every couple hours. I really appreciate the help and input!


----------



## anniegirl

WOWWW!!!! Sounds like she is going to go soon!!! Happy foaling and keep us posted!!!


----------



## texasgal

I think he's probably in the chute!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I'm driving myself nuts. I just want to know if I should start camping or what...It's so frustrating not having her at home like most people do. She isn't far, it's literally like a 2 minute drive, but I don't know when to be down there or if I should just stay and hang out. I'm so jealous of the people who have cameras lol, I wish that was an option for me. It's 38 out and I have wind burn on my face. But I don't care I wanna see this baby born da** it!! LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Hope you have a foal by morning!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011

Hope its here soon! Can't wait to see this little foal! If you think she is close, I would start camping out... if you want to see the birth, like I would!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I don't know if she's close or not that's the thing!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I feel like I'm having this baby or something. this is nuts, how do people do this all the time?! I'm so anxious and worried it's ridiculous! I have to be the most annoying person on the forum right now LOL!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So do you have anew baby?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Just checked again...no baby
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Its frustrating and nerve racking....but most of us on here are going through the same thing and feel the same way!!!! Thats why we try to find comfort in knowing that we arent the only ones feeling this way....and looking at lots of baby pics sure helps ease the nerves...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

anniegirl said:


> Its frustrating and nerve racking....but most of us on here are going through the same thing and feel the same way!!!! Thats why we try to find comfort in knowing that we arent the only ones feeling this way....and looking at lots of baby pics sure helps ease the nerves...


Thanks anniegirl  Yes, it is very nerve racking for sure. I'm wondering if I'm expecting something too soon? Does she appear to be ready? Her belly is still huge from the sides, and from what I've read she should look slab sided. Her vulva, to me, seems huge....but will it get bigger? These are some of the questions that are driving me nuts lol!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I have been going nuts too. Last night I just gave up. I'm done! I have done lost my mind! But, I'm fixing to go check on her! Lmbo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I have been going nuts too. Last night I just gave up. I'm done! I have done lost my mind! But, I'm fixing to go check on her! Lmbo!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Haha I said the same thing, and there I was every couple hours freezing my butt off checking on her all night :lol: I think she's just torturing me now lol


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Sunshine doesn't even look anywhere close any more. I'm starting to not believe that the vet was anywhere close. He said she was 10 1/2-11 months along on the 13th by his guess. So I figure she is going to hold the baby in another 25 days if she can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

OOHHHH MY GAWWWWD! I can feel the baby moving around at her tail head! Is she gonna crap this thing out?!?!?! Hahahaa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

That is so cool!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

No swishing but lots of lifting the tail
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Sounds like she's good to go!!!! baby is in the chute and ready for lift off!!!! yay!! I'd be keeping an eye on her the next couple nights


----------



## egrogan

Just read through all of this- when I got to page 6 and she seemed so close, I was sure 10 pages in, there'd be a baby ;0 She's really holding out on you! Can't wait to see how she does.

(and I told myself I wasn't going to follow any more foaling threads this year!!)


----------



## Little Jane

Can't wait to see what she gives you! She's a lovely mare.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks guys! Ya she's being very greedy with that baby! I finally ventured out and went to eat and grocery shopping. I told my husband after a while that we needed to hurry up because I was anxious and needed to get back. I'll just die if I get back and find a foal laying there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

No baby still. I got a few pics of her this evening just before it got dark. She was being shy about her lady bits and kept it pinched up, but you can still see how swollen it is. I included a good close up of her teat. What are the little scab looking things on the holes?


----------



## cmarie

The scab looking things in two of the hole are the plugs, she has lost two, one in each nipple, I would start checking her for waxing, though not all mares wax only one of mine does, but most of them get a ball/drop of milk coming out of the nipple right before they foal. Getting much closer.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

cmarie said:


> The scab looking things in two of the hole are the plugs, she has lost two, one in each nipple, I would start checking her for waxing, though not all mares wax only one of mine does, but most of them get a ball/drop of milk coming out of the nipple right before they foal. Getting much closer.


Ah ok, thank you so much for answering! I know my constant questions have got to be annoying... I tried to look it up and couldn't really find any info about it. How soon before foaling do your's lose the plugs?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

suuuuuubbbiiiiiiing


----------



## anniegirl

This baby is going to be georgeous!!! I cant wait to seeeeeeeee


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

anniegirl said:


> This baby is going to be georgeous!!! I cant wait to seeeeeeeee


Me either! Althouogh, I'm beginning to wonder if it's going to come out ready to be saddled! :lol:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

LOL!! Saddled no but a year old yes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> LOL!! Saddled no but a year old yes!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We will be the proud owners of newborn pre-teen foals :lol:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh gosh!! Yes and they will probably act just as bad as pre teen too. They will come out saying mom is that the crazy lady that kept searching for me in your backend. Lmbo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

kymomof3cuties said:


> oh gosh!! Yes and they will probably act just as bad as pre teen too. They will come out saying mom is that the crazy lady that kept searching for me in your backend. Lmbo!
> _posted via mobile device_



hahahahahahaaaa!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I imagine it will just come leaping out like this


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Lmbo!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Omg just looked at weather at it's worse than I thought. Yep, going to go put her in the stall right now!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

No baby still. Apparently, this foal is quite content with being raised in the womb. :lol: I can't see any changes really, but at this point I may be seeing things or making them up in my sub-conscious or who knows anyways! lol. Guys, please tell me if you see anything worth noticing! My untrained eye may miss things as well. One thing I do notice is that vulva...it seems like if it gets any bigger or more swollen she 's gonna start getting chaffing down there LOL. Also, the skin on her udder is so dry and kind of gross now. Is there anything I should do about that? I have washed it a few times but she keeps slinging mud on it or laying in crap or whatever so it gets debris on it again. 

We are supposed to have snow tonight and into Tuesday, the amount is still up in the air but needless to say I have put her up in her stall so she no longer has access to the barn lot. Last thing I need is her foaling in the snow because one of the other bossy mares won't let her get in shelter!

Here's this morning's pics:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Her backend looks very ready to me.. but I'm not a very trained eye either.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Her backend looks very ready to me.. but I'm not a very trained eye either.


It looks to me like if her bunghole gets any more sunk in it's going to be inverted! LOL


----------



## Bridgertrot

Wow! Is her bum always that sunken in even when she wasn't pregnant? Cute mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Bridgertrot said:


> Wow! Is her bum always that sunken in even when she wasn't pregnant? Cute mare.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL No, that's what I'm saying! It's so wrong looking! hahaa


----------



## Bridgertrot

I was just wondering cause if she's like that normally, that's asking for some crazy infection lol. If it stays that way you might look into some caslicks lol

As for the foal "being in the chute" lol no its not. It's still in the uterus inside the amnion. Still have to get past the cervix to be in the "chute" persay. Which won't happen until after water breaks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Bridgertrot said:


> I was just wondering cause if she's like that normally, that's asking for some crazy infection lol. If it stays that way you might look into some caslicks lol
> 
> As for the foal "being in the chute" lol no its not. It's still in the uterus inside the amnion. Still have to get past the cervix to be in the "chute" persay. Which won't happen until after water breaks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No it was definitely not like this before, not even a couple days ago. I'm sure everything will pop back out into place after she delivers this teenage foal.

I realize it's not in the "chute" as far as a leg almost poking out or whatever and that it is still in the sac. But wouldn't it have to be at least in position to be able to feel the movements at the tail head? I felt for a while this morning to see if I could feel it again but I didn't this time. I'll check again later.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Oh dear, I was sure there was going to be a foal at the end of this. I haven't been on here since Thursday or Friday. Don't worry about asking questions! If the people of HF were annoyed by questions, there wouldn't even be a HF. It's better to ask questions and know than be to afraid to ask and make an avoidable mistake. To my untrained eye, she looks like she could go any day - but she is a mare, so it's anyone's guess I think! When I was a kid and my mare was pregnant we put lanolin on her udder when it got dry. I'm pretty sure that's what nursing humans use as well, but that was 12 years ago when my mare was in foal, so there might be something better on the market by now.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Glynnis said:


> Oh dear, I was sure there was going to be a foal at the end of this. I haven't been on here since Thursday or Friday. Don't worry about asking questions! If the people of HF were annoyed by questions, there wouldn't even be a HF. It's better to ask questions and know than be to afraid to ask and make an avoidable mistake. To my untrained eye, she looks like she could go any day - but she is a mare, so it's anyone's guess I think! When I was a kid and my mare was pregnant we put lanolin on her udder when it got dry. I'm pretty sure that's what nursing humans use as well, but that was 12 years ago when my mare was in foal, so there might be something better on the market by now.


Thank you Glynnis, I appreciate you're reassurance 

She looks ready to me too, but this is my first so what do I know lol. For instance is her bag really full, or just seems full to me? Vulva relaxed and elongated, or just to me? And so on and so forth...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I just went and checked on her again. I did notice that she is consistently holding her tail to the side, and her belly seems to have dropped even more. Her hip bone sticks way out now and there is a big hollow there. Also, I sat and just watched her for about 45 minutes, and that foal was in there raising hell the entire time!


----------



## Breezy2011

I would not be suprised if she has it tonight! Hope everything goes well... she seems to be getting really close as of how you are describing things! How about pics?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

EmsTNWalkers said:


> I just went and checked on her again. I did notice that she is consistently holding her tail to the side, and her belly seems to have dropped even more. Her hip bone sticks way out now and there is a big hollow there. Also, I sat and just watched her for about 45 minutes, and that foal was in there raising hell the entire time!


The last mare we had held her tail to the side all day and we went and checked on her around 9 at night and she was laying down in labor!!!! Sounds close to me! I think you may have a baby tonight!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ok, here's pics of her when I just went and checked on her. What do you guys think?! You can very prominently see her hip bone now, and it looks to me like her belly dropped. But I'm starting to think I'm imagining things. Please tell me!!!



















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

The stall she's in is a very quiet and large private stall, so I'm hoping she will feel safe and comfortable to foal in there.


----------



## Breezy2011

I have never had a foal before, so I am not sure, but looking at pics from before to know... you can see a big difference, I would not be suprised if she popped tonight!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Just went and checked on her, and boy is that little one active again, or still active from earlier...who knows! Hubby thinks we will have a baby in the morning, but I'm not convinced :-|


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

If this is accurate, then it's on like donkey kong!

Pre-Labour Fetal Activity - It is a common misconception that the foal remains in the "diving position" throughout the pregnancy. In truth, the fetus may be in a variety of positions in early pregnancy but lack of space dictates that changes in position occur with much less frequency in the third trimester. Pre-labour, the fetus becomes more active and the mare more likely to experience signs of abdominal discomfort, often making it difficult to discern from colic. A fetus may have a "flurry" of activity lasting 10 - 15 minutes each time as it extends forelimbs or hindlimbs causing increased pressure on the mare's urinary tract or bowels. Unless significant ongoing discomfort is being shown by the mare, including straining to urinate or a build-up of gas, this increase in fetal activity often goes unnoticed or is seen as irritability of the mare and an active flank area. (Hayes, 1993; McDonald, 2006)


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

No baby still. I'm so glad I stalled her, the weather is awful! Freezing cold, snow, and 30-40 mph wind. Brrrrrrrr


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

her belly hasn't pointed yet but all the other signs are starting to get there.. im thinking within the next two week max... hopefully sometime in the next week for your sanity!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Its so cold here too! No baby on my end! These mares are gonna have to hurry up and give the goods!!!!!!!


----------



## kctop72

they must be waiting for it to warm up a bit!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Thank you Glynnis, I appreciate you're reassurance


Lol no problem. Seriously, if you look at half the threads I start, I ask a million questions, most of them probably very obvious to others, but not to me and I would rather ask and be thought dumb than not ask and make a dumb mistake!

There's a definite difference in her muscles in the hind end, so I think you're getting close. For your own sanity I hope it's soon, but also hope that she holds off until the weather is warmer!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Another week or two?! Noooooooo!! lol. I really don't see how she could go that long, but then again who knows!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Came to check her. She's munching on hay of course. Foal activity like crazy in the flank again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Come on out baby!!!  I think I need another pic of your beauty to make me calm and happy!


----------



## dlpark2

I figured from looking at the pictures at about page 8 that I could skip to the end a see a precious little foal...she is gonna give birth to a yearling at this rate. Maybe she is holding on for some "spring" weather!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

How do you post pics from phone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

dlpark2 said:


> I figured from looking at the pictures at about page 8 that I could skip to the end a see a precious little foal...she is gonna give birth to a yearling at this rate. Maybe she is holding on for some "spring" weather!


You aren't kidding! This is crazy! I'm beginning to wonder if I'm just making something out of nothing and she just is far off from even being ready!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well as i was typing she turned and did some butt rubbing, first time I've seen that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Recent pics below. I honestly can't tell if anything has changed anymore, I think I'm seeing things now anyways!! hahaha



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

She looks like shes getting close!!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> She looks like shes getting close!!!!


Goodness I hope so, I'm about to lose my mind!


----------



## nessa1579

Well I'm going to stalk now too my mare is also driving me crazy, she's a maiden so I'm not too sure what she may decide to do! Hope you have a baby soon! She looks ready to me, but I'm an untrained eye as well so I can't help too much, I've just been trying to educate myself


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

nessa1579 said:


> Well I'm going to stalk now too my mare is also driving me crazy, she's a maiden so I'm not too sure what she may decide to do! Hope you have a baby soon! She looks ready to me, but I'm an untrained eye as well so I can't help too much, I've just been trying to educate myself


Thanks nessa! I hope you see something soon too. I have no idea if my mare has foaled before so we may be in the same boat lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Haha well hope everything goes well! Mine has been fairly textbook but shows some signs where she looks like she could foal now and other signs where she'd be a little longer so she's so confusing! Your mare is very pretty too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

nessa1579 said:


> Haha well hope everything goes well! Mine has been fairly textbook but shows some signs where she looks like she could foal now and other signs where she'd be a little longer so she's so confusing! Your mare is very pretty too
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!! And I hope all goes well for you too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Vent time! I must say, I am getting so tired of the barn owner and his comments and opinions. He finds it humorous that I check on Dalilah so much. He says it will come when it comes and nature will take its course so if it doesn't make it, this is a risk when dealing with breeding...blah blah blah. Really?!! First, it's not the foal that I am most concerned about, it's my mare. Second, I never asked for this! It is because of his negligence that I'm dealing with this in the first place, so how dare he say it's just part of it. I didn't ASK for any part of it.

I do appreciate knowledgeable input, as I have never dealt with a mare in foal. However, he tells me what he "thinks" to be truth, not what is fact. He has had a great deal of foals, but apparently he also doesn't consider minor details or differences between mares and foaling. He tells me so much stuff that after reading and asking on here is just ridiculous.

Anyways, that's my vent! And again, thank you guys fro being such a great source of support and information, I couldn't do this without y'all!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I'm sorry! Excuse me when I say screw him! It's not his mare! He has no say when you want to check on her! Camp out if you want to!


----------



## nessa1579

Wow, that's ridiculous that he would say that! The ignorance of some people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

That's what I say. I don't give a crap what he thinks! I'm worried for the safety of my mare and if something should go wrong I have a better chance of catching it if I check on her.


----------



## nessa1579

Very true, I would feel the same. Especially if it were not my choice of having my mare bred.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Just did my midnight check. I didn't notice anything different other than she did not want me to touch anywhere near her udder. Period. When I tried to reach under and have a feel she swayed towards me to bump me. I corrected her but decided not to push the issue. I could see it and tell it was still as big and no wax, etc so no real need to feel it. I know it must be sensitive. I'll check again at 6 am and see if we have a foal!


----------



## FrostedLilly

I think people often forget what it was like the first time their horse was having a foal. I'm sure he meant well, but has been through this so many times that he's forgotten how stressful it can be the first time around. I'd feel the same way as you, especially since it wasn't your choice to have a foal! However, your mare is gorgeous and looks to be in fine fettle, so whatever he thinks, you're doing a wonderful job with her.


----------



## kctop72

Ok ems, we need the morning report!!! Pretty Please??????

If I missed it, I'm sorry. Sometimes my smart phone isn't very smart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Keep on keepin on!!! Thank god you give a crap....he certainly didnt...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks guys. No baby yet as of this morning.


----------



## kctop72

Well darn, I was hoping no news was good news. Just turned out to be no news at all. Oh well, will just keep waiting patiently(or not)!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Glynnis said:


> I think people often forget what it was like the first time their horse was having a foal. I'm sure he meant well, but has been through this so many times that he's forgotten how stressful it can be the first time around. I'd feel the same way as you, especially since it wasn't your choice to have a foal! However, your mare is gorgeous and looks to be in fine fettle, so whatever he thinks, you're doing a wonderful job with her.


Always such kind words from you


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I'm here doing this afternoon's check. Very pronounced movement in tail head, softer and jelly like in rectal area more so than before. No waxing yet. Also, I'm concerned that the milk vein has gone down. It was very round and stuck out now it it flatter. Udder has not changed. Is this normal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Pics from this afternooon. (sorry they are kinda crappy, bad lighting and quick smart phone shots)

So what do you guys think? How are we looking here?


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## texasgal

This is NOT going to be what you want to hear ... (don't shoot the messenger -- mainly 'cause I'll shoot back!)

I like to see the nipples a little more "filled out" and elongated. Hers still look pretty "pinched". I also like to see the belly appear a little more "pointed" from the side view.

The hoo haa???? What can you say about the hoo haa .. ? LOL


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> This is NOT going to be what you want to hear ... (don't shoot the messenger -- mainly 'cause I'll shoot back!)
> 
> I like to see the nipples a little more "filled out" and elongated. Hers still look pretty "pinched". I also like to see the belly appear a little more "pointed" from the side view.
> 
> The hoo haa???? What can you say about the hoo haa .. ? LOL


Gahhhhh Nooo! LOL. Well, it is what it is I guess. I know she will have it when the time is right. Having not done this before everything seems like it's ready ya know, because I have nothing to compare it with. You can look at pictures all day but it doesn't compare to actually seeing and feeling it.

And seriously....if that hoo haa gets any more "relaxed" that baby is going to fall right out!

So, the movement in the tail head is due to the foal being up there and moving around. So what does that mean? Is that what causes the hormones to start releasing to start the process with the baby in position and "working" at the cervix?


----------



## texasgal

I always hesitate to say whether one is ready or not.. because THEY don't read the book! lol.

Not sure what your last couple questions mean.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Sorry, being sick and lack of sleep may be causing incompetent posting LOL. What I mean is what does the movement in the tail head mean? I know it's the foal moving.


----------



## texasgal

Don't know. I don't think the foal is at the tail head (if we're describing the same anatomy) .. he's inside a sack, inside the uterus, so would be hard for him to be at the tail head .. 

Could be .. and I suppose he's moving 'cause it's getting really cramped in there!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> Don't know. I don't think the foal is at the tail head (if we're describing the same anatomy) .. he's inside a sack, inside the uterus, so would be hard for him to be at the tail head ..
> 
> Could be .. and I suppose he's moving 'cause it's getting really cramped in there!


Ya I know it's not really alll the way up there in that sense, but there is definite movement up there, I guess from it moving below. It's the strangest thing I've felt that's for sure!
By tail head I mean right on either side of the bone where the white strip is. Here:


----------



## texasgal

Poor mare .. he sounds like an active one!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> Poor mare .. he sounds like an active one!


You have no idea! He moves CONSTANTLY! She is so tolerant of it too, she's such a good girl


----------



## dlpark2

If she doesn't hurry up, she is going to give birth to a yearling! I feel so bad for her, she has to be miserable and wanting the baby out!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

dlpark2 said:


> If she doesn't hurry up, she is going to give birth to a yearling! I feel so bad for her, she has to be miserable and wanting the baby out!


LOL I said the same thing! I'll tell you what, this is going to be one lively little devil! :twisted:


----------



## dlpark2

I am just wondering who is going to go first, your horse or KyMoMo's!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

dlpark2 said:


> I am just wondering who is going to go first, your horse or KyMoMo's!


LOL I know, guess we'll see!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I say not mine!  hubby just said all is the norm on the home front!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Greedy mares! LOL. Give the bebehssssss


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Just did tonight's check. Nothing :-(


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Any news!?!? Been waiting all day to hear something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ugh sorry, I'm sick and been trying to sleep it off :-(

I went and checked her just a bit ago. Nothing new that I noticed, except maybe her nipples have fattened out a little.
At this rate, I expect I'll have to brief my oldest child on her progress and what to do when the foal arrives as I'm certain I'll die of old age before the blessed event unfolds. 











I realize her tail looks like rats burrowed into it. I'll fix her braid when I feel better
























And just for Texasgal:


----------



## sillyhorses

I only have experience with dogs delivering, but based on the yesterday's pics compared to today's, I'd say you are going to have a baby soon!

I havn't read the whole thread (sorry) to know, but... have you been monitoring her temp? Most mammals experience a slightly increased temp when they are nearing delivery. I think with dogs it is like, 2-4* difference... I'd imagine something similar happens with horses, too? I dunno... Good luck! Excited to see baaaabeeeehhhhh pics!


----------



## nessa1579

Maybe it'll be tonight, it's a full moon  not sure whether that is myth or truth lol, but gives some hope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Hope you feel better soon! Sending you baby vibes for this full moon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Hope you feel better soon....and maybe the full moon will gives us all a big break tonight!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks guys! Baby vibes all around!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Yes they are!  can't wait to see all the babies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Or yearlings at this rate! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Sure hope you and your horsey get to feeling better soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks kctop

So guys, any thoughts on her progress??


----------



## nessa1579

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Or yearlings at this rate!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha! So so true!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

We have no morning update yet. What could this mean ???????


----------



## sillyhorses

Fingers crossed that she is out helping deliver a sweet, healthy new baby and that all is going well!


----------



## kctop72

Thats what i was hoping last time tg, maybe this time sillyhorses is right
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

No, sorry guys! Had court this morning so couldn't do my update. I didn't get to check her yet today...so who knows! I'm heading down in a bit to see if they is anything/anyone.


----------



## texasgal

EmsTNWalkers said:


> No, sorry guys! Had court this morning so couldn't do my update. *I didn't get to check her yet today...*so who knows! I'm heading down in a bit to see if they is anything/anyone.


:shock:


----------



## kctop72

So there's still a chance!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> :shock:


No worries, the barn owner and his son have been there feeding and all that jazz and if there was anyhting he would have called. So I pretty much know there no foal already :-(


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

kctop72 said:


> So there's still a chance!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, a slight possibility she had it between when the barn owner was there this morning and now. He would have called me right away if she had it.


----------



## Bridgertrot

Oddly enough, foals that "bake" longer are usually smaller than normal foals. Has something to do with slow growth. 

And colts bake longer than fillies. The foal controls the day of the birth (initiates foaling through a hormone release) and the mare controls the hour. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

^^ I'm sure there is plenty of scientific evidence to back that up .. *wink*


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well we have some changes this afternoon. Her nipples have filled out more, her tail stayed lifted and she was winking some, and I "think" her hoo haa is more swollen. Looks like we're getting closer 

Again, no comments on her tail  LOL I know its all messy!


----------



## SoldOnGaited

:shock: Wow, I don't know how much more that vulva can relax. Should have some teeny feet any day now! Exciting!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

SoldOnGaited said:


> :shock: Wow, I don't know how much more that vulva can relax. Should have some teeny feet any day now! Exciting!!


No kidding, it's gonna fall out! And thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

She definitely looks ready! YAAAAAYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

No baby yet, still waiting!! I do think it will be soon though, she is changing daily...slowly but surely!


----------



## Little Jane

:shock:Wow, is this mare ever going to foal?

You might have an Easter foal


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Come on let's see this baby! I'm ready for a sweet sight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ok guys, thanks to Tony Chachere's injectible marinade, I have a boobie sucker! I'm going to give it a try and see if I have success getting milk from her this way instead of just trying to milk her, which was not happening. Check this sucker(pun intended)out!!


----------



## sillyhorses

****! That is BRILLIANT! Good luck, and don't get kicked!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Haha! I bet your non-horse friends and family that know about this think you've finally cracked under the pressure of waiting for this foal. Let us know if you had any success!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Let me know if it works. Mayne I should make one and see if it helps milk to come in!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

She let me do it!! Holy crap this thing is great! I wasn't able to get any milk, so I'm assuming it hasn't let down yet? I gave it several pumps to try to coax it out but nothing came out. Oh well, I don't care I'll try again tomorrow and see if I get anything. I wish I could take credit for this idea but someone else suggested it, but I can't remember who! So whoever you were, thank you!!

And yes, my husband laughed pretty hard when I showed him my device, and then he suggested I try it out first to make sure it will work .... :shock: Men lol.

Her bag has definitely increased in size, and her hoo haa is more swollen and has some reddish inside at the top. She wouldn't relax it for me to get an accurate pic of it but oh well. Stillllll waiting!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Crap I forgot to attach the pics. It was dark so they kind of suck, but they still serve their purpose I guess.


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Her bag has gotten even bigger! There's some sort of sticky/wet seeming residue at the base of her right nipple, it was there last night too. You can see it in the pics. Any idea what this is? She's having pretty good changes each day now.


----------



## sillyhorses

I bet it is colostrum! I bet you get to meet your babeeehhhhh in the next 48 hours - my very uneducated guess! Hope so, anyhow! Yayyyy! In any case, she has to be super-close! Also - is that a little discharge dried around her vulva?


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

GOOOOOO DALILAH!!! These mares are all in the home stretch now.... Squeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## EliRose

Go pretty girl go!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys! Just got done cleaning dalilah's stall and doing this evening's check. I don't know if it's just me, but her hoo haa seems way more swollen and relaxed this evening. It is also darker on the interior than it has been before. She still has that whatever it is around the_ base_ of her nipple. Bag is the same as this morning and still no wax. I'm going to check her again later tonight and see if anything has changed! 

Also, today I bought the cutest -gender neutral- mint green foal halter. Perfect for spring....or Easter! I already had one that I bought before but when I saw this I decided that I must have it for this baby. I also found a matching peacock hay bag, supply tote, and hanging grooming bag! I almost died when I saw them and knew that it was meant to be!











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Wooooo hooooo! Getting ready to have this baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Little Jane

You're going to have an Easter baby  Cute little halter!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I hope so! I know Dalilah is so ready. Poor girl, she deserves an award after this! Well, she does have a flashy new hay bag and grooming tote at least .


----------



## anniegirl

Love the mint green and peacocks!!!! Soooo cute....Ive had to hold myself back from getting anything yet...I own a tack shop so I have a feeling I may lose my mind once I start ordering foal items...LOL! My husband has already warned me...HA!


----------



## 40232

All these pregnant mares are killing me! Talk about being on this forum in school all the time! I should have never joined it! Oh well, too far in to turn back (;


----------



## Lwhisperer

Subbing again!!! Is it cheating to wait 'til the last second to follow these mares? Hmm...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

No Easter baby for me :-( Oh well! Maybe an April fools foal??....
It looks like she may have some discharge, but I'm not positive if it's that or from poo, but she didn't have any fresh poo stuffs on her bum. Let me know what ya'll think. I have a close up pic of it, but opted not to post it because it's....well....gross. I will post if you guys need it.

Here's this morning's pics










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Clayton Taffy

If you really think she is close you might want to wash her up a bit, behind and her teats they look a bit crusty in between.


Can't wait for baby!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Any news?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Still no baby :-( Now her belly doesn't even look dropped anymore, wth?! I don't even know what to think at this point! I can hardly even look at her udder now without her cocking up her leg and swatting her tail. Forget giving it a final washing or testing any milk lol. I'm lucky to zoom in and even steal a picture of it. 

This mare is driving me nuts!!


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## anniegirl

Awee...her teats look like they are starting to fill a little...bet it will be in the next couple days Not that I have a clue...Ive given up on Annie...****


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ohhhh my gawwwd!!!! We have wax/dripping! And she is very grumpy! I couldn't even hardly look at her udder without her stomping and throwing her leg out and swatting her tail! I think she's going to foal tonight!!! Ermagerdddddd!! :happydance::happydance:

You can kinda see the drop on the end of her right nipple, this is as close as I could get without her offering to kick (which is soooo unlike her) Aslo her nipples have filled out and are longer.

I AM GOING TO GET NO SLEEP TONIGHT!!!


----------



## kctop72

Keeping my fingers crossed for y'all!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks kctop! I'm soooo excited! I hope she isn't just teasing me LOL


----------



## nessa1579

Hope you have a foal!!!  ill be looking for foal pictures tomorrow!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

nessa1579 said:


> Hope you have a foal!!!  ill be looking for foal pictures tomorrow!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hopefully I'll be posting some! I may get my April fools baby yet


----------



## sillyhorses

Soooo excited for you! CAN'T WAIT to see pics - thank you for being sooooo thorough in keeping all of us posted! I hope everything goes beautifully and easily for y'all!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

sillyhorses said:


> Soooo excited for you! CAN'T WAIT to see pics - thank you for being sooooo thorough in keeping all of us posted! I hope everything goes beautifully and easily for y'all!


Thank you so much! I know I've posted a lot and asked a lot of questions, but I have gotten some great help and I couldn't have gotten this far without you guys!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Look at that belly! I think you may get that baby tonight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hubby is there right now checking on her and getting better pics with the good camera (and not just phone) so I'll post update and pics as soon as he gets back!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Look at that belly! I think you may get that baby tonight!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have the biggest cheesiest grin right now and I can't stop! I'm like a child at Christamas, or worse!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Come on baby! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ok, he's back! He said it is dripping from her nipples! She also has discharge.

Here's better pics


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Little Jane

She's (he's?) got to be coming!


----------



## cmarie

Hopefully tonight, they can drip/stream for days though just to let you know.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Her bag has definitely increased in size since this morning too, it's massive!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

cmarie said:


> Hopefully tonight, they can drip/stream for days though just to let you know.


NOOOOO!!!!!!!!! I can't take the suspense OMG! LOL.


Imagine this is her April fools joke on me! And she goes another week :shock:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I think you will have a baby by morning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Given the way she has progressed and then this I think we will too!! But dang it cmarie if you're right....:-x


----------



## anniegirl

Woo-Hooooo!!! Here we go again!!! All the mares are jumpin on the baby train!!!!!!!! well accept for Annie....she's waitin for the next round....:wave:.


----------



## cmarie

Sorry to rain on the parade but it's better to know than freak out because there is no foal. My very first mare I bred streamed milk for a week her legs were covered and she left puddles on the ground, it was very stressful, I gave supplement colostrum just in case, the colt was healthy and checked out fine by the vet. She was a maiden mare.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

cmarie said:


> Sorry to rain on the parade but it's better to know than freak out because there is no foal. My very first mare I bred streamed milk for a week her legs were covered and she left puddles on the ground, it was very stressful, I gave supplement colostrum just in case, the colt was healthy and checked out fine by the vet. She was a maiden mare.


As always I appreciate you're valuable input  It's good to know all the possibilities, I would rather know than worry!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Come on baby!!


----------



## cmarie

If you can taste the milk, it will be sweet and slightly sticky right before they foal.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

cmarie said:


> If you can taste the milk, it will be sweet and slightly sticky right before they foal.



Anyone want to take a guess at what I'll be attempting when I go to check her in a bit?? That being said, if you don't hear back from me it means I got kicked in the head and I'm laying in the stall unconscious LOL. No, really I can sneak a swipe on the finger to check it no problem. 

Never thought I would be so excited to taste horse milk. Guess there's a first time for everything.


----------



## cmarie

It doesn't taste bad.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well I tasted the dry wax thing. It didn't taste like anything... its chewy though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Lol yuuuuum


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I am subbing on the condition I get a foal by this thursday.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well, no baby yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

lol ..... is the milk bar still dripping?


----------



## NdAppy

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Well I tasted the dry wax thing. It didn't taste like anything... its chewy though
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:shock::shock: Not supposed to taste/eat the wax :lol: You milk her a bit and taste/fee that.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

No she's not dripping just waxed up now. I must have caught her just as she was starting to wax and it was dripping.

LOL I didn't eat the wax! hahahaaaaa. I just tasted it and felt the texture which was chewy like. I couldn't get any milk, she cocked that leg up and I got the h*** out of the way! She has never once kicked or offered to kick, but she does not want her udder even looked at now. It's the size of a cow udder and I imagine it is very sore. I'm not going to agitate her over it, not worth it in my opinion. 

The fact that she's waxed plus her other signs seems to me like she will have it in the next day or so. But who knows I guess, with the way it's been going she may hold on another week!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Updates? Hope you have baby by morning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

She's heavily waxed now, and I saw white milk drip from one nipple. I only saw the one drip though, I watched for a few minutes to make sure too much wasn't coming out and that's all I saw. I didn't get a chance to spend as much time with her as I wanted. We found that one of the barn owner's yearling fillies had gotten her entire leg up to the hock stuck under the bottom board in her stall. The owner was gone and we had to bust out the board to free her. We got her out, but she can't get up. I called him back and said he would need to get the vet out because I think she injured her leg.  I originally wondered if she had colic and went down and in doing so got her leg hung. However, after a little while of her laying there she started eating hay. I'm hoping she is just weak from struggling who knows how long and will recover ok.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh no! I hope the filly is ok! Yay for milk!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Good news, we got the filly up and she's ok! I am sooo relieved!

Dalilah is very waxed and looking ready! 

Pics from this evening's visit

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## anniegirl

I bet its tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I bet I'm not getting my hopes up!!!!! LOLLLLL


----------



## kctop72

So glad to hear the filly is going to be ok! Hoping you get a foal this evening so y'all can relax a little!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

If I was you, I'd camp out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Shows you how distracted I was! I read your post about the BO's filly casting herself earlier this afternoon. Then I read "We got the filly up and moving around" and thought "We has a babeh?!?!" Had to go reread to see what I thought I'd missed. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

My grandfather said the moon phase was right today and tonight and tomorrow. So far he seems to know, up the road there is 3 new calfs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I really can't camp with having a sick little one at home. She wants mommy when she's sick. I'm just going to make frequent checks all night lol. And I don't care if I wake the barn owner or his grouchy wife, I spent my afternoon and evening rescuing one of his poorly cared for horses. He can kiss my....


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Shows you how distracted I was! I read your post about the BO's filly casting herself earlier this afternoon. Then I read "We got the filly up and moving around" and thought "We has a babeh?!?!" Had to go reread to see what I thought I'd missed. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hahaha Don't you hate that wth feeling when you do something like that. :lol:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yeah, I'll be inside most of the night too with bubba. But, I'll get a good workout with trips to the barn. My oldest daughter is sleeping in my bed with him that way if he wakes she can call my cell phone. I'm on the couch tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I just went and checked her. She is dripping white milk every now and then. Dried reddish discharge on the v
Guess we'll see what happens!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Come on momma give us the goods!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer

Dear Goodness, ALL these mares are going to pop at once!!!! FUZZY BABY OVERLOAD!!!!! I'm ready for it! :smile:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Guys! SHE FINALLY FOALED!!!!!!!!!! Omg he is so precious!!! I'll post pics soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Omg!!!!!! Can't wait to see those baby pics!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

Congrats!!! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## dlpark2

What great news on this lousy morning!! Can't wait for the picutures...I need a foal fix!


----------



## nessa1579

Yay!!!! Pictures pictures pictures! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

well???????????????


----------



## SunnyDraco

Congrats! Can't wait to see baby pictures


----------



## texasgal

Awwwwwwwww .. can't wait to see him.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I am absolutely smitten!!! I will get better clearer pics later on, all I had was my phone.


----------



## egrogan

Congrats! Looks so much like mom. I'm so happy for you that the wait is over.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Both momma and baby are great. He is nursing well and has already had his first poo. Here's a funny story....it was still dark wen I got there, and after checking him and Dalilah over I was looking for the placenta to make sure it was intact. I looked all over the place and couldn't find it, and figured piggy must have gobbled it up. Right about that time I took a step back and slipped on something and did an acrobatic ice skating routine(didn't fall just stretched places I wasn't aware were capable of being stretched). Yep, it was the placenta! I must have just stepped right over it when I went into the stall. Anyways, it was intact and looked fine.

DID I SAY HOW EXCITED I AM!!! 

His face looks almost like a smoky buck? Where's my color experts! LOL Nd? Peppy? Oh and his entire head is buck like in the last picture. He's mostly white, like his daddy.


----------



## kctop72

Congrats on a beautiful colt ems! You did say it was a boy right? Be careful when you get to Texas)))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Soooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## dlpark2

awwww....look at the guy! What a great way to start the day! I wish I could breed my mare!!! I have always wanted to start with a horse from day one!!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Darling!


----------



## nuisance

Congratulations! He's beautiful!


----------



## Little Jane

He's beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kayella

Back off, KC. He's mine! :twisted:

Congrats to the new mamas! Have you got a name picked out yet? Don't know if I missed that.


----------



## kctop72

I don't think so kay, I saw him first!!!!

What did I tell you ems, better keep an eys on that little guy when you get to Texas!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

** sitting quietly so there will be NO blame on me when he comes up missing **


----------



## Kayella

We could share.  Sharing is caring, right? I'll keep him at my place and y'all can have him on the days that don't start with T! So that means I get him Today and Tomorrow. :twisted:


----------



## texasgal

"YA'LL" ..??? don't know what you're talking about .....


----------



## kctop72

Hhmmmm tg......quiet does not mean innocence! In fact it's the quiet ones you really have to worry about!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh my gosh! So beautiful! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Congrats on your beautiful little guy, he's already a little chunk.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok, so I can't stand it more pics please! I need my fix while waiting on my baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

What a good looking boy! Congrats, I'm glad everything went well!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

How adorable is he?! I'm going crazy with all these babies!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sillyhorses

Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! You've given me my much-needed baby-fix. Except the part where I want to snuggle. Snuggle him bunches! CONGRATULATIONS! He is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! So glad everything happened without a problem!


----------



## nessa1579

So cute!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures

Congrats on your new colt,well worth the wait!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks everyone! I'll be sure to keep my little boy behind locked gates! LOL. No worries, I have attack geese that will keep y'all out :wink:

I am so in love already. He was well worth the wait. He's a just perfect! I can tell he's going to be a handful. I left to come back home and load pics for you guys and show the hubby and kids the pics, and when I got back down an hour later I found he had already cut his head!! I have no idea how, there are no nails or sharp pieces of anything poking out. It's not bad and will heal up just fine, I cleaned it and put vetricyn on it.

Oh and thanks to whoever changed the title and updated for me 

Here are more pics!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers




----------



## texasgal

He's really big .. hard to believe this time yesterday he was inside her.. huh?

BTW .. Geese won't stop a chupacabra .. just sayin' ...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> He's really big .. hard to believe this time yesterday he was inside her.. huh?
> 
> BTW .. Geese won't stop a chupacabra .. just sayin' ...



I know! He is a big boy, I really don't understand how all of him was crammed in there lol.

Well, the geese would be a good distraction, then my 120 lb German Shepherd could occupy the chupacabra while I load my rifle :wink:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh, and it was fun cleaning out her stall with a new baby :shock:
She crapped everywhere last night and must have peed 100 gallons, well that and the water bag. 

I must say so far she is an excellent mother. I am so proud of her


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Wooooooo HOOOOOOOOOOO!! Congratulations!!:happydance::happydance:
What a handsome little fella! I'm in LOVE!


----------



## Annanoel

How adorable! SO worth the wait.


----------



## texasgal

EmsTNWalkers said:


> I know! He is a big boy, I really don't understand how all of him was crammed in there lol.
> 
> Well, the geese would be a good distraction, then my 120 lb German Shepherd could occupy the chupacabra while I load my rifle :wink:


You'd really do me that way?!?!?!?

(thinking you've not been on the Tx thread long enough to know that i AM the chupacabra) .. lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> You'd really do me that way?!?!?!?
> 
> (thinking you've not been on the Tx thread long enough to know that i AM the chupacabra) .. lol



Oh! Hahaha! Well in that case I would just bring out an extra glass of sweet tea


----------



## anniegirl

OMG!!!! HE'S GEORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!! Glad mamma is doing well too Bet you are in a very small group of people who can actually say they slipped on a placenta!!!!!! LOL He is absolutely perfect!!!! Name?????


----------



## EliRose

He is perfect, congrats! He looks like a little copy of his mommy


----------



## Cacowgirl

Congratulations on your lovely new foal. He sure is cute. Hope his injury heals quickly.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Annie - Thank you, and yes, It was definitely funny/gross/creepy all at the same time!

Thanks eli and ca


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

When should I go ahead and put the halter on this little booger? I won't leave it on obviously...but I just realized I don't know what the next step is! I already did some handling and rubbed him down with a plastic bag (he couldn't have cared less btw) etc. Guess it's time to crack open the book I bought and see what else I need to do!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Congrats he's adorable!! Are you gonna keep him?.It's never too early to get him used to a halter, leaving it on him for short periods of time will be fine.


----------



## texasgal

EmsTNWalkers said:


> *When should I go ahead and put the halter on this little booger?* I won't leave it on obviously...but I just realized I don't know what the next step is! I already did some handling and rubbed him down with a plastic bag (he couldn't have cared less btw) etc. Guess it's time to crack open the book I bought and see what else I need to do!


Yes ... now. Never too early.


----------



## Bridgertrot

Did you throw the hippomane on the roof? That's what we do at our school LOL. Myth is that it brings the foal good luck. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## txlovemyhorses

Congrats on your beautiful colt I love him))


----------



## horsecrazygirl

congrats!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Did I miss the name of this little feller?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

I can't get over how cute he is! Also, I'm no colour expert, so I'm not sure, but do you think he's going to stay this colour? I noticed he was a little darker around his eyes, but not sure if that's indicative of anything. Love his big star too.


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Congrats!! Got yourself quite a cutie pie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks guys  I don't know if he will shed and change or what.
I still haven't decided on a name!! Suggestions are welcome 



Here he is with his halter on










Cuddle time


----------



## anniegirl

OMG!! Look at his little pink noseeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! Geeze I cant take anymore of this cuteness....its making me CRAZY!!! Maybe if I go out into Annie's stall a fire off a shotgun she'll pop that little sucker out!!!!!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

anniegirl said:


> OMG!! Look at his little pink noseeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! Geeze I cant take anymore of this cuteness....its making me CRAZY!!! Maybe if I go out into Annie's stall a fire off a shotgun she'll pop that little sucker out!!!!!!!


Awww I sure hope you have a baby soon! It's torture waiting and wishing!


----------



## countryryder

*sigh* I'm in love..


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Congratulations!! He's a very good looking little man. ;-) Love his colorings!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Mama and baby are both doing great today. This little guy is a fire cracker for sure! I'm kind of sad because he moves away from me now  The little turd also bucks up at me when I scratch his butt!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh boy! See we knew our babies would be a handful! Can't wait to get hold of mine. Hope he calms down for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Mama and baby are both doing great today. This little guy is a fire cracker for sure! I'm kind of sad because he moves away from me now  The little turd also bucks up at me when I scratch his butt!


they go through that .. don't let it discourage you ... he's still figuring it all out..


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> they go through that .. don't let it discourage you ... he's still figuring it all out..


I'm so glad you said that, I was so disappointed earlier and felt like he doesn't want me around and isn't going to be friendly :-( So it's so good to know! 

I have to take my piggy to the vet at 3. He won't eat and is just laying around, something is really wrong with him. I'm so worried


----------



## texasgal

Awwwwwww .. poor little piggies.. they've had a rough start .. mamma droppin' em in the mud and all .. Hope he's ok.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

You're thinking of someone else lol. He got into my daughters basket of Easter candy yesterday....and ate all of it. He just had a couple of nasty poos and is eating now, so I think the vet was right that he just has a belly ache from all that candy LOL. I just called them back and they said to keep an eye on him and bring him in if something changes. I think he's going to be ok!


----------



## texasgal

EmsTNWalkers said:


> You're thinking of someone else lol. He got into my daughters basket of Easter candy yesterday....and ate all of it. He just had a couple of nasty poos and is eating now, so I think the vet was right that he just has a belly ache from all that candy LOL. I just called them back and they said to keep an eye on him and bring him in if something changes. I think he's going to be ok!


 
oOoooooooops.. lol. I guess I was thinking about someone elses little piggies..


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I still need a name for my little guy! I need help ya'll!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Samson, handsome, Bentley, good looking, hurricane call him cane, oh and did I say handsome!  I'm not good with names!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ha! I have a dog named Bentley actually!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He looks like a Spirit to me!! :wink: I don't know if I missed it or not but are you planning on keeping him?


----------



## anniegirl

I like Randsom....or Jackson...Samson is cool too


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

HorseLovinLady said:


> He looks like a Spirit to me!! :wink: I don't know if I missed it or not but are you planning on keeping him?


Yes, we are keeping him


----------



## Lwhisperer

texasgal said:


> Awwwwwww .. poor little piggies.. they've had a rough start .. mamma droppin' em in the mud and all .. Hope he's ok.


Texasgal, you're thinking of Nightside's little babies on Tica's foaling thread. I thought that at first too! Lol! Too many mama ponies making us wait forever... I'm starting to cross my foal threads, too! 

Here are some name possibilities: Ace, Cisco, Yukon, Skipper, Ranger, Boston, Guapo, Twister, Koda, Diego, Legacy... 

Not sure how generic you want to go with it, but those are all tried and true names of horses that I've known. Love your little boy!!! I'm sure whatever name you choose for him will be perfect.


----------



## dieselcowgirl

Just came across this thread. Congrats on a beautiful baby. I can't wait to watch him grow up.


----------



## mtndrmr

If it turned out to be a filly I was gonna suggest Brenda in honor of the late Brenda Imus, hmmm. Imus, isn't too bad. Thunder, Jock, Danny Boy...


----------



## 2manypets

OH!!! He's so stinkin' CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks for the ideas! I have a list with a couple ideas also. I'm going to write everything down and then decide on what suits him best. Today was much better with him, he came over to me and let me rub and scratch him. He tried to play with me one time, and I shoved him away to let him know that wasn't ok. I'm not his playmate lol. He was very interested and curious today, and also frisky! he's found out that those 4 long gangly things under him can really do some fun tricks!

This morning we got a call from the barn owner's wife asking us to hurry down and give them a hand with a mare who was down with a stuck foal. They ended up having to pull the colt with the tractor and they nearly lost the mare. The foal died :-( This was the first time I've ever had to help move a dead foal. The mare is doing well and should make a full recovery. 

And people wonder why I was such a nervous wreck when my mare was ready to foal!! 

So that's been my morning! :shock: Here's my list of names so far:


Jett
Rocco
Atlas
Jasper
Ollie
Twister (cause he's a lil tornado!)


----------



## kctop72

Wow ems, that's an eventful morning. That breaks my heart that the foal died but am glad mommas gonna recover. I'm still trying to think of a name for your little man but not having much luck yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Maybe I need to ssee more pics before I can think of some names for him


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Here he is this morning having a nap. His head is healing up nicely


----------



## anniegirl

Im in loveeeeeee...I hope so baddd that Annie's babe is painted...I really have a soft spot for them


----------



## kctop72

What about Koda or Tex


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ok guys...tell me what you think about these!

For his full name:

Just a buck'n Da-light - Just Pure Country-sire, Dalilah-dam, and buck-cause he's a bucky little buckskin! lol

One shot wonder - cause, well... the stud only got to the mare one lucky time


For his barn name, I'm in love with Panzer, "Pan" for short. It's German for tank/armor, so it will suit him well when he's grown also.

Opinions??


----------



## nessa1579

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Ok guys...tell me what you think about these!
> 
> For his full name:
> 
> Just a buck'n Da-light - Just Pure Country-sire, Dalilah-dam, and buck-cause he's a bucky little buckskin! lol
> 
> One shot wonder - cause, well... the stud only got to the mare one lucky time
> 
> 
> For his barn name, I'm in love with Panzer, "Pan" for short. It's German for tank/armor, so it will suit him well when he's grown also.
> 
> Opinions??


I like Just a buck'n Da-light and I like Panzer too  it's cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

I like Just a buck in Da-light...great titile!! and Panzer is really cute..and has a cool meaning that I think will def suit him


----------



## Kayella

I like "Xander." Sounds medieval and oh-so-manly. Is he going to be registered?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Kayella said:


> I like "Xander." Sounds medieval and oh-so-manly. Is he going to be registered?


haha all I can think of is Xander Kelly from Joe Dirt! LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I like Just a buck in Da-light!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I am so in love with this colt. We did some halter and lead and restraining - it did not go well at all! I thought for sure we had ruined my relationship with my foal. But once he calmed down and relaxed, he laid down near where I was sitting. I scooted closer to him, sat for a minute, and then started rubbing his neck and shoulder. He really liked it, so much that he laid over with his head in my lap and went to sleep. I am so unbelieveably madly in love with this creature.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

He is very curious now! He had a quick run around the barn lot this evening after Dalilah decided to come out of her stall when I was filling her water! One of the other mares charged up to them and ran them around a bit. I was scared to death he was going to get trampled or injured, but Dalilah did a great job at keeping the others away and everything was fine. The other mare didn't mean harm, she was just very curious and interested in this new little being.

Not great, but some pics from today


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Already checking out the feed


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I love the name Just A Buckin' Da-light! I like Panzer/Pan or Jasper/Jazz for a barn name.

He is just absolutely freaking adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

OMG he is so adorable Im gonna cryyyyyyyyy


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks  He's something else that's for sure!

I've decided on Just a Buckin' Da-light and Panzer. Those suit him perfectly!

I have some video but don't know how to post it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

He is such a beauty. I might be a liiiiiitle jealous... :mrgreen:


----------



## Little Jane

Panzer is a perfect name! And he is so adorable!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

That is it!!! I am coming to love and snuggle your baby since my mare is being a hoarder!!!!!!!! Thing is I may just try to sneak him home!!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Shhhhh! You don't tell them that!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

LOL I would miss him if you took him! This baby is so funny! I can't believe the energy at only 4 days. He kicked me twice accidentally while he was bucking and jumping around. Once in the chest(and hand as I have fast reflexes and was blocking)and then in the calf. I have videos of him but I don't know how to load them! Any one know how to?

Here's today's Pan pics


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Ohmigosh! the star on his face looks like a heart!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Just remember, don't let him do anything now that you don't want him to do when full grown. It doesn't take much (smack with your hand is less forceful than another horse disciplining him) to let him know what the boundaries are


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks, Sunny, I have been keeping that in mind! He's tried to play with me a couple of times and I smacked him away from me. I have let him reciprocate scratching when I've scratched. Right now I'm trying to let him learn that I'm not a big scary monster who is going to hurt him, but at the same time I don't want him thinking I'm his play mate either. What should I do if he kicks me again? Even if by accident from jumping around? When he got my calf I kicked him in the back of his leg, like kicking back basically. He's quite the bucker....can't waaaait....LOL


----------



## SunnyDraco

My experience, the turn of the butt to kick is the best time to give a warning smack. Any and all discipline must be the moment they are in a negative action, otherwise they don't know or even remember what they did that caused you to smack their butt. Which is why training sessions need to be brief, they don't have much attention span before they are bored stiff lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ok thanks. When I kicked his keg he didn't even know it was me lol. He didn't seee me do it, and I could tell he was like wth just happened?? I obviously didn't hurt him, but it was to show him that something happens if he kicks me! 

He bucks if you even touch his back end!! So if I smack him there I think it may just turn into a buck fest? Or if I smack him every time he does it will that curb it?


----------



## SunnyDraco

I would smack him if he is behaving inappropriately too close to you. Although I don't smack on the top of the croup, I try to aim a smack on the rear to the side of the tail, like spanking a naughty child. It teaches them that there is a zone around you that expects proper behavior. Last summer, while bathing a mother and her 10 day old filly, I disciplined (smacked the butt) of the filly when she was kicking her dam within arm reach of where I was standing (spraying the water that was cold and upsetting her a bit). She jumped away and then went to the far side of her dam from where I was to continue kicking her mom. Although she never once even thought of kicking at a person, she learned with one simple smack on her buttocks that kicking in a person's vicinity was unacceptable. Babies learn fast, they want to please the boss and play hard with those that let them.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Awesome thank you! I wasn't sure if it would confuse him or what, but it makes sense totally. Thank you for taking the time to help me with this! I'll fire up my spanking hand tomorrow!


----------



## Sherripohlman

He is so stinkin cute!!! I mean it was obvious that he was going to be a looker based on his parents but wow! He's a heart breaker already!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

horsecrazygirl said:


> Ohmigosh! the star on his face looks like a heart!


My thoughts exactly! He is just adorable!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok EMS!! Where is my pictures of that handsome feller!!!!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I'll get some more when I go back after a while. He was being so cute earlier it was ridiculous! I need to figure out how to do videos on here so you guys can see him.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yes, videos will be great!! The only thing that I can do is cook, clean and be on here to keep my mind off Sunshine. LOL!! So, any foal related items helps to calm my nerves....


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Pan had his first day outside! However, I didn't get to see his reaction because the barn owner saw fit to move them out there while I was gone today. I am FURIOUS!!!!!!!!!! I so can not wait to get away from there. That is just so beyond incredibly wrong, I just have no words.

Thanks to the nice daylight I was able to get the first real good pics of him though  All the other horses there came up from the pastures to check him out. He was quite a hit it seemed!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Suck a handsome boy! I love the circle of color on his flank. And his ear tips!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would've FLIPPED OUT!! Why on earth would they do that without consulting with you first!!!! Im glad nothing went wrong...but geeze...he is adorable btw....Im pretty sure he cannot get any cuter!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks kymomo, I love his booty spots too lol. I can't wait till his cut on his forehead is gone completely.

Annie, I was thinking that! What if something had happened?? He had no right to even touch them!! And thank you, I think he's pretty darn cute too!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

My baby boy turns a week old tomorrow! He is doing great, every time I look at him I marvel at what a beautiful and fabulous boy he is! He has such an intelligent and regal look to him already, I can't wait to see how he turns out grown. (Although I really enjoy him now and not in a rush for him to grow up!)


































Look at him hiding behind Mommy!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Dalilah is due for a trimming so I will shoot to get that done this week. My farrier is great, but I'm not sure how well she will do given she has a colt at her side....
I've also upped her feed. Pan is a piggy little thing and is eating constantly, and she is a little under weight now. I expected her weight would go down some right after foaling, but she eats 24/7 so I don't think it will be down for long lol.


----------



## Roperchick

Wow. I probably would've choked that BO out it that had been my mare and brand new foal...


But hermegerg he is solo dang cute!!!


----------



## dlpark2

I love the shape of the mark on his head...It is almost heart shaped.


----------



## trainerunlimited

What a little cutey! Yeah....I'd have flipped out and had hissy fit if someone other than me took MY horses out when I wasn't aware of it. Whoa, he/she has some guts. I can't wait to see how he grows out! He is such an adorable guy!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

New pics to make my day better??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

How adorable!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks trainer! kymomo I'll get some more pics this evening. He's a week old today!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I know! It's funny how we wait for them for what seems like forever but they grow like weeds! In what seems like no time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Here's the Pan pics for today 



These first two are hilarious!! He was bending down to nibble the grass and feed that Dalilah dropped. He looks like a grasshopper!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Haha! We shall call him master grasshopper! He is just to stinking cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

He's a four legged contortionist!!!!


----------



## dlpark2

OMG, he is so adorable....I need to quit watching your thread I swear, or I will be looking for a stud for my Nilla this year!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hahaha he's ridiculous that's for sure! He's finally venturing a little farther away from Mom, but he's definitely a Mama's boy. She got upset today because he had snuck around behind her and when she turned she didn't see him. She had this panicked look in her eyes and nickered for him, and he nickered back and came bounding around the side of her. I was like hahahaa dummy he was right behind you!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

What's funny is that he is so leggy that his head can't reach the ground yet unless he bends down like that! LOL. He's a giraffe legged foal!


----------



## anniegirl

Aweeee...love the grasshopper pics!!!!


----------



## dlpark2

EmsTNWalkers said:


> What's funny is that he is so leggy that his head can't reach the ground yet unless he bends down like that! LOL. He's a giraffe legged foal!


 Thats what I was thinking looking at those pictures...It is like he is saying "Now how am I supposed to reach way down there? Mom makes it look so easy!"


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

dlpark2 said:


> Thats what I was thinking looking at those pictures...It is like he is saying "Now how am I supposed to reach way down there? Mom makes it look so easy!"



Haha He actually watches her and copies things she does! I'm telling you he is such a mama's boy, but she is great (although she has her mare moments) so that's not a bad thing if he turns out like her


----------



## dlpark2

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Haha He actually watches her and copies things she does! I'm telling you he is such a mama's boy, but she is great (although she has her mare moments) so that's not a bad thing if he turns out like her


 Your making me want to have a foal!!! My vet and farrier keep telling me what pretty babies my Nilla would throw, but that is not an adventure I want to jump into just yet....I got to get our problem child new gelding under control before I can tackle that adventure!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

dlpark2 said:


> Your making me want to have a foal!!! My vet and farrier keep telling me what pretty babies my Nilla would throw, but that is not an adventure I want to jump into just yet....I got to get our problem child new gelding under control before I can tackle that adventure!


Yes, definitely make sure you are well prepared and well educated on it before you do. My mare was not bred intentionally but out of the negligence of the BO. It scared me to death to learn about everything that could go wrong and possibly kill her. :? I'm not one of those that will pound you into the ground and say you shouldn't breed unless you have spotless papers on them both and they crap gold nuggets, etc, but it's not something to be taken casually or without a lot of thought and planning. It's definitely been an experience that's for sure! It would have been a lot better if I would have had her on my own property too, that way I could have installed a camera and popped it on mare stare!


----------



## dlpark2

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Yes, definitely make sure you are well prepared and well educated on it before you do. My mare was not bred intentionally but out of the negligence of the BO. It scared me to death to learn about everything that could go wrong and possibly kill her. :? I'm not one of those that will pound you into the ground and say you shouldn't breed unless you have spotless papers on them both and they crap gold nuggets, etc, but it's not something to be taken casually or without a lot of thought and planning. It's definitely been an experience that's for sure! It would have been a lot better if I would have had her on my own property too, that way I could have installed a camera and popped it on mare stare!


 Yeah, it will be a few years off, if at all....I aways wanted to raise one from foal to death, but I don't know what I would do if something happened to my Nilla or the foal for that matter. I want to make sure that we have everything possible in place before we consider it...Right now, the land that my horses are on doesn't belong to use, but it is right next door to us and we can use it as long as someone doesn't come and buy it...then we would have to move our horses....until we can buy some of it, breeding her is off the books!


----------



## cinner74

He's adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

New pics? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

LOTS More pics!! OMG he was so cute today. This little boy can run!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers




----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Such a cute little boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks! He was being extra frisky and cute today, so I had to take a ton of pictures.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Ah! Such a cutie! Again, a little jealous of both you for having such an adorable boy and also for the fact that there is so much green grass. We just got another 5 cm of snow today. Spring is never coming to Canada. :-(


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

So, this morning while I was feeding Dalilah, I watched Pan intensely sniff her back end all over and proceed to mount her with his little winky dropped down!! She is in foal heat right now, and he is very interested! I looked it up and apparently it's normal for little perverts...uh...I mean colts, to do this. It freaked me out that's for sure!!!


----------



## anniegirl

LMAOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That would totally freak me out!!!!! Good to know if Annie's is a colt...if she ever has it...lol


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh gosh! That is hilarious though! That's so weird that he is just so small and already has that on his brain!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well by the time Annie has it he (if it's a he) is going to be able to breed for real! ****!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

I knowwwwwwwwwww....ughhh lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I love that he looks like he's wearing a turtleneck


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Pan has been eating grain out of my hand. I've been giving him a couple handfuls when I feed piggy Dalilah since she keeps her head buried in the bucket and he can't get any lol. Once he's really eating I'll give him his own. He was so cute this evening, I was scratching his butt and he turned and twisted his head in enjoyment and backed up closer if I stopped.

Here's a few pics from this evening. He has grain on his back from where Dalilah was eating and dropped it all over him lol



He was very curious about DH


















Scratch my butt!!










He gets to lick the bucket after she's done at least!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

So Pan has another foal to play with now! One of the BO's mare foaled the other day and today he put her and her colt in the lot with Dalilah and Pan. He hasn't gotten close to him yet, but I'm hoping in the next few days they will play together and be buddies!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I forgot that the new foal in with Pan is actually his half brother! He's gorgeous, but not as gorgeous as my Panzer baby!


Pan's brother










And of course my baby boy!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Cute! He is so adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Omg your little peanut and his little half brother peanut are adorable, and will be gorgeous once fully grown!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Skyseternalangel said:


> Omg your little peanut and his little half brother peanut are adorable, and will be gorgeous once fully grown!!!


Thank you


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I posted a pic of Pan in the April horse of the month contest, please vote for him! It's the same pic as my avatar, but not blurry lol


----------



## anniegirl

Done!!!


----------



## Lwhisperer

Done also!


----------



## EliRose

Voted! 

I'm in love with Pan!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks guys!!!! :hug:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So how old is he now?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

He's 2 1/2 weeks now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

He's getting so big quick! Doesn't seem like 2 1/2 weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I think....... I need more pictures!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

He got lots of scratchies from DD, he sure did enjoy the butt scratching!



















































Mama's getting her girlish figure back


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

More Pan pics! Today I got to see him play (sort of lol) with his little brother, then decide to go jump on mom and try to get her to play.











































Dalilah has the derpiest face in these pics, it's her face she does when I scratch her and she's seriously enjoying it. I had been scratching her prior to this so she must be doing it because he is rubbing her back with his hooves lol!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Both looking amazing! Love all the photos! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Such a cutie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

How freakin' cute are those pictures!


----------



## txlovemyhorses

great pics he's so darn cute


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Panzer got to meet all the horses in the back pasture yesterday! He had a good time.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

These were from this afternoon. My baby boy is one month old today!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Love that first picture of them by the pond. And also the galloping pictures with the other horses. So cute!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Great photos! He is so handsome! Love the last photo of him getting up.


----------



## Lwhisperer

He's a bold little guy, isn't he? Looks like he's having a blast with this whole growing up thing! :smile:


----------



## anniegirl

Love the pics!!! he is sooo handsome growing up....cant believe its been a month already!!!!


----------



## Beatha

He's adorable! I love the picture of him sleeping!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I love the booty shuffle where his hind is so quick to move and his front legs are catching up


----------



## txlovemyhorses

love the pics especially the one of him with all fours up in the air he just keeps getting cuter and cuter


----------



## texasgal

Like a postcard:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I couldn't have asked for a more beautiful day and setting to snap some pics! My only regret is that I didn't have my good camera and had to use my phone. They would have been much better but oh well!


----------



## anniegirl

Its so nice now that the weather is warming up and everything is coming to life!!! I love just watching Soda taking it all in and trying to figure out what to do with it all!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

If it would ever stop raining now! lol. Yesterday Pan shot off and did the most outrageous sliding stop, he was having himself a big old time!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

He's such a cutie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks! I led him on the halter for the first time today, you should have seen him! He is so smart, he figured out what I was asking (even though he didn't want to and resisted at first) and when I haltered him again this evening he led like a pro.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

My baby boy is growing so fast!


----------



## anniegirl

Wow!! He is getting so big!!! what a doll!! Soda is such a scamp right now...jumping all over the place and on the other horses...lol and tries to jump on me...LOL


----------



## 2horses

He's beautiful! I love his coloring.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks!! I know, he's so big now! I miss the little baby size lol. He's such a good boy though. He gave a try with jumping on me but I corrected that real quick and he hasn't tried it since.


----------



## anniegirl

I know what you mean about the jumping...Soda and I have had that same "conversation" a few times...LOL


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Here's some recent pics of Pan! He is doing so good on halter. He even let me take pics while he stood.
The last couple pics are him with his half sister, Skittles. She is a yearling filly we took in who was horribly emaciated and infested with lice and worms. She has made a complete 180 in less than a month!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Aw, he is getting so big!


----------



## anniegirl

AWWW he is growing up!!! So beautiful!!


----------



## morganarab94

awww what a cutie!


----------

